# Lounge > General >  Anyone travelling from Edmonton to Calgary in the next little while?

## ganesh

Found a Shipping company to take care of this. 
Thanks everyone who offered to help.

----------


## suntan

Im going the 28th of jan, probably too late eh?

----------


## ganesh

> Im going the 28th of jan, probably too late eh?



Thanks . Yeah, It will be too late.

----------


## tonytiger55

Might be going in mid to early Jan. If thats not too late.

----------


## ShermanEF9

I might be heading down thursday. It will depend on which vehicle we decide to take. What size are they?

edit: Sounds like we are taking the truck. PM me and we can figure it out.

----------


## ganesh

> I might be heading down thursday. It will depend on which vehicle we decide to take. What size are they?
> 
> edit: Sounds like we are taking the truck. PM me and we can figure it out.



Thanks. Sent you a PM

- - - Updated - - -




> Might be going in mid to early Jan. If thats not too late.



Thanks tony. I will let you know.

----------


## Rocket1k78

Please dont shame me but were going there for new years in my f150. Depending on size i might be able to help too. I have the short box so with luggage it doesnt leave much space for a large wheel

----------


## swak

I'm going down to Calgary from Edmonton either late 23rd or morning of 24th. I could pick them up.

Lmk.

----------


## ganesh

> Please dont shame me but were going there for new years in my f150. Depending on size i might be able to help too. I have the short box so with luggage it doesnt leave much space for a large wheel



It is set of 19" winter wheels. Let me know if you have room. 
Seller is currently away and he will be back in Edmonton after 26th of Dec

- - - Updated - - -




> I'm going down to Calgary from Edmonton either late 23rd or morning of 24th. I could pick them up.
> 
> Lmk.



Thanks unfortunately seller is away and will be back only on the 26th Dec.

----------

